# Looking for fountain pen kit



## Stephen (Jun 4, 2016)

I sold an acrylic El Grande fountain pen and the customer wants to order few more in BOW  of the same type but a little slimmer and light as the El Grande. He prefers non-postable, without the metal ends as in the Jnr. Gent barrel - more like the El Grande. Also with a fine nib.
BOW may be heavier than acrylic and would all fountain pens accept a fine nib and the source to get them.
Any suggestions please. 
Thanks
Stephen


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 4, 2016)

You can use the jr gent or any fountain pen kit and not use the terminal hardware on the end of the barrel...make the barrel closed end. Most of the fountain pen kits use either a #5 or #6 nib and several sources are available for replacements.

Here is a good place to start: Meisternibs - Blog
Several vendors of pen supplies here in the US sell replacement nibs: Meister Nibs; Classic Nibs; Exotic Blanks; Richard greenwald; Arizona Silhouette just to name a few.

For making a closed end pen look at the closed end pen articles on my website at http://RedRiverPens.com/articles

Info in the library also.


Dol a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## corgicoupe (Jun 4, 2016)

CSUSA sells fine and extra fine nibs for their Jr Gent kits.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks. Will try as suggested.


----------

